# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  tko radi u medijima?

## apricot

može li mi se javiti na 

_mirela_bl@yahoo.com_

i napisati koja bi bila kontakt-osoba za traženje medijskog pokroviteljstva.

----------


## Tiwi

Ne znam jeli prekasno ali ako je u pitanju neka dugoročnija suradnja ili slično slobodno mi se javite na 

sfera01@yahoo.com 

Ne idem još raditi ali kad završi porodiljni ionako mi treba neki novi projekt. Radim na radiju.

Ako je u pitanju kontakt s nekim od određenih medija možda i u tome mogu pomoći (svi smo mi samo jedna mala hrpica jednih te istih ljudi).

Pozdrav

----------


## MajaMajica

imaš pp   :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

hOOOOOOOOOOOOOp!

----------


## ninochka

za mene znaš, al evo me na prijavak

----------


## zrinka

nina, aj posalji mimail na pp   :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

Zrinka

možeš se poslužiti istim onim brojevima koje sam ti poslala za 5za5. 

Ili mi javi na pp ako treba još nešto.

 :Love:

----------


## Maxime

Osobno ne radim s medijima ali firma za koju radim je intenzivan korisnik nekoliko kuca koja se bave medijama. Mozda mogu pomoci oko nekih kontakata ...

----------


## Pegasus

*Apricot*, nisam ovaj put na mail ali sam ti poslala PP

----------


## apricot

Šta me napadaš na svim frontovima?!   :Laughing:

----------

